# How to make people pay you tip.



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/grubhubdrivers/comments/by4a66

>>When you bring the order to the customer's door and hand it to them, they usually say, "Thanks." and start closing the door. That's when you will say:
"Excuse me. You said you were going to tip in cash?"
They will usually respond, "What?" or "Huh?"
You show them your phone screen and point to the "Tip: $0.00" and say, "Yeah, you left zero dollars for the driver."
You will usually get one of these responses:

"Oh, yeah! So, sorry! Let me grab some cash." <<It will be this response about 65% of the time. Either that or they'll act confused and still get you cash.
"Oh, yeah. I was going to update the tip in the app later." To which, you will respond: "GH doesn't allow you to do that."
"Someone else ordered for me." Usually, you're not getting anything out of these people.
"Sorry. I don't tip." I've literally had approximately 2, yes, 2 people out of probably 1250 no tip orders that said this.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks for posting something non-negative (don't know if that's a word).


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Yep, shaming and lying can definitely be used effectively if that's how you choose to go about it.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Unfortunately I can not utilize this tactic as I don't accept orders with $0 tip attached. ?


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

ROFL


----------



## BeezleGrub (Jun 26, 2019)

Theoretically, it works. If you're RIGHTEOUS enough!


----------

